# interstellar transmissions + dmt ascent; ATX!



## river dog (Nov 25, 2011)

Interstellar transmissions opening for dimitris ascent at flamingo cantina, tomorrow is trance-giving at zilker park.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 29, 2011)

they played at the farm i live on in austin, it was pretty cool. here's a video of it 

http://punknomad.com/2011/10/01/interstellar-transmissions-the-ranch/


----------



## river dog (Nov 29, 2011)

music ranch? or somewhere else? east austin farm? yer talkin about interstellar transmission huh?


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 29, 2011)

layoff the dmt


----------



## river dog (Nov 29, 2011)

dmt, yer fired, i dont wanna see ya around here again, we'll send yer last paycheck in the hyperspace mail, now get lost..
thats how ya layoff dmt


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Nov 29, 2011)

im organizing the hyper machine elves to strike


----------



## Alaska (Nov 29, 2011)

All my machines are bio-mechanical. I hear that's not all that common compared to the golden nether-photon orbital-strike machina.


----------



## river dog (Nov 29, 2011)

the hyperspace police are on to us, i'll send machine elf coordinates via the transdimensional matter renderer in yer forehead...


----------

